# Vogtland Lowering Kit



## bpl0807 (Feb 5, 2018)

Not sure if anyone else has come across this lowering kit that lists being compatible for the 16-18 Cruze but it's certainly a lot cheaper than the kit that GM offers.
Says that it lowers the car 1.2" but I'm sure that's after everything settles and depending on the obvious circumstances such as vehicle weight with extra cargo and whatnot. 
Somebody order this and let us know how it is, lol. 

http://store.throtl.com/vogtland/vogtland-sport-lowering-spring-kit/955033/i-7501389.aspx

http://www.vogtland-na.com/downloads/2018-Vogtland-Catalog.pdf (Page 7)


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

Vogtlans springs are good. Someone needs to be the Guinea pig beta tester  

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidT2169 (Oct 18, 2017)

I know someone testing them. Should have them installed this week.


----------



## 03cobrarocks (Jul 10, 2018)

I suppose I will be looking into these as an option since there are so few options out there. Ideally I would like it 1.5 inches or so lower but oh well.


----------



## Jascnscott322 (Jan 25, 2016)

I ordered them!! They'll get here in December though there made to order product.


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

Would love to see these on the hatch model...


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

If you drop more than 0.50 of an inch you will need to do a roll center and bump steer correction to drive straight without having to struggle with odd cornering affects associated with geometry changes caused when lowering more than 0.50 of an inch ..


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

brian v said:


> If you drop more than 0.50 of an inch you will need to do a roll center and bump steer correction to drive straight without having to struggle with odd cornering affects associated with geometry changes caused when lowering more than 0.50 of an inch ..


Well, hello to all first of all!

Secondly....Are you fucuking serious right now? Before we get into any physics associated with your statements, you realize it's just a Cruze on street tires, on the street....Right? With most people never even driving the car past 5/10ths.

Then there's also why would there be "cornering affects" when you're driving straight?

Let's address the fact you tell everyone they NEED to do a roll center and bump steer correction...But offer no solutions, or even opinions on how to do so. Nor do you do express why/how you are certain these modifications would be needed. What's the current roll center height? Roll axis? How is the instantaneous roll center affected by 0.5" of compression? How much bump steer does the car get under these conditions? Does it toe in or out on jounce? How about during rebound?

What if lowering the car a half inch or even 1.5" made the roll axis a little negative but mitigated roll axis angle migration?, Perhaps it raises the roll center? How would you feel about these springs then?


----------



## Roger Ramjet (Oct 11, 2018)

Ma v e n said:


> Well, hello to all first of all!
> 
> Secondly....Are you fucuking serious right now? Before we get into any physics associated with your statements, you realize it's just a Cruze on street tires, on the street....Right? With most people never even driving the car past 5/10ths.
> 
> ...


Feel better now? That was quite the first post!!! Maybe reduce the caffeine intake? :signs065:


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Ma v e n said:


> Well, hello to all first of all!
> 
> Secondly....Are you fucuking serious right now? Before we get into any physics associated with your statements, you realize it's just a Cruze on street tires, on the street....Right? With most people never even driving the car past 5/10ths.
> 
> ...


What are the spring rates ? Are these linear or progressive rate springs ?

If roll center is too high you run the risk of a roll over . No thanks ..
At 0.05 an inch there probably won't be that much of a negative affect to bump steer .

Do you know of any solutions to the affects of lowering 1.5 inches on a cruzen ? Me either . So why do it ? Tramlining is another affect when you are unable to correct camber and toe ... look into what the past has for the obvious solutions ... Fabrication .. ring any bells ...


By the way I do not want you amature infantile dopeys on the highways around me or any some 1 else because you want to put POS springs on yer POS vehicle so you can say you are stanced and you like how it looks ...


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Correcting geometry when lowering is attainable by extending the lengths of the attaching control arms and steering arms . Usually with an extended length ball joint stud and heim joint with an adjustable stud and spacers . There is so much out there that you really have to do the research . You need dimensions to start to gather the parts required especially inside diameters . Thread depths . Ball joint dimensions .
QA1 ........


----------



## stormtrooper15 (Nov 13, 2017)

I've got a gen 1 cruze(15 ltz rs w 47k)with the vogtland springs, combined with kyb excel g's that I've put apprx 500mi on. Zero issue with them, coming from german cars the last 9yrs and delving into the lowering it scene I can honestly say that these springs are great. I used to cringe every time coming up to railroad tracks/uneven pavement/potholes/roadkill etc etc. I'd say they're pretty comparable(comfort wise)to the oem stiffer coils but just a lil softer. Drop has leveled off at a lil over 1" all around and still feels like it's at stock height in relation to road hazards, meaning I don't have to "hope" it'll clear or cope with whatever's in my way. I've ridden in cars with airbag systems and with cheap coilovers. Overall I'd have to give them an 8.5/10. Only real downside I have is the maroon color. I've not had or ridden in cars with Eibach or H&R springs so I can't give an accurate comparison but I will say I'm 99% sure they're pretty close, doing my best guesstimate after 25+ years of doing my own wrenching. If I had to do it all over again hands down it'd be the vogtlands.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ncfutrell (Feb 20, 2018)

quailallstar said:


> Would love to see these on the hatch model...


Not the vogtland, but the eibach’s are going on mine today or tomorrow. Whichever day I find the time and it’s not too cold lol.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

brian v said:


> What are the spring rates ? Are these linear or progressive rate springs ?


Does it matter? Does spring rate affect static roll center? Or bump steer rate?



> f roll center is too high you run the risk of a roll over . No thanks ..
> At 0.05 an inch there probably won't be that much of a negative affect to bump steer .


Raising roll center doesn't automatically inflict deleterious consequences, again..Do you know the cars current roll center height?
Same goes for bump steer, lowering the car is likely to induce toe in , which on the street with an amateur driver, not necessarily a bad thing



> Me either . So why do it ? Tramlining is another affect when you are unable to correct camber and toe ... look into what the past has for the obvious solutions ... Fabrication .. ring any bells ...


Why assume the worst,why make suggestions for problems you don't appear to understand nor even can be sure exist on this platform.



> By the way I do not want you amature infantile dopeys on the highways around me or any some 1 else because you want to put POS springs on yer POS vehicle so you can say you are stanced and you like how it looks ...


 Noone was talking about the stanced movement, how do you know these I are POS springs?, Presumably you drive one of these POS's too... 

And of course the inevitable resort to name calling when you get called out for BS fear mongering and shaming based on your easily refutable claims based on high dollar suspension engineering phrases that are hard to visualize and virtually impossible to measure for normal folks.

Glad to see the internetz haven't changed in my lapse in attention to them. Cheers.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

@Ma v en is there some reason other than to dispute the realities of lowering your car will affect geometry . You seem to have taken the approach that every some 1 with a pocket and some money should jeopardize the safety of other citizens upon the highways is of no consequence . Why don't you explain spring rates , shock valving , linear vs. progressive springs ? 
I have given enough reasons to not lower your POS now tell us why it really is a bad idea with the realities of doing so .


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

lol its a cruze if it was a faster more hp car like a cobalt ss it may be more important but doubt anyone is performance driving their cruze cept in a canyon maybe


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

HBCRUZE2017 said:


> lol its a cruze if it was a faster more hp car like a cobalt ss it may be more important but doubt anyone is performance driving their cruze cept in a canyon maybe


Is it driven on the highways ?


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

brian v said:


> @Ma v en is there some reason other than to dispute the realities of lowering your car will affect geometry . You seem to have taken the approach that every some 1 with a pocket and some money should jeopardize the safety of other citizens upon the highways is of no consequence . Why don't you explain spring rates , shock valving , linear vs. progressive springs ?
> I have given enough reasons to not lower your POS now tell us why it really is a bad idea with the realities of doing so .


These aren't realities, they are your claims. They are based on your loose and likely flawed understanding of suspension engineering and the associated buzzwords the internet haters like to throw around.

Roll center. Raising the roll center of a vehicle who's RC is lower than its center of gravity has a stabilizing affect, reducing body roll, enhancing steering response, reducing body roll, traction loss, and on throttle steering. 

Lowering a car that exhibits toe-in under compression makes it more stable and less twitchy under braking. 

The spring rates, spring design, and progressive/digressive/linear character of the springs has little affect on the "consequences" of lowering a car that you have mentioned. You also have no idea what the current CoG,RC, Bump Steer rate or direction, motion ratio, etc, etc ad infinium....Meaning you have zero way to justify your claims on this mod on this vehicle.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Ma v e n said:


> These aren't realities, they are your claims. They are based on your loose and likely flawed understanding of suspension engineering and the associated buzzwords the internet haters like to throw around.
> 
> Roll center. Raising the roll center of a vehicle who's RC is lower than its center of gravity has a stabilizing affect, reducing body roll, enhancing steering response, reducing body roll, traction loss, and on throttle steering.
> 
> ...


That is an infantile response to the realities of lowering a vehicle with a set of $ 265.00 voightland springs !
I advise any 1 that wants to lower a cruzen 1.2 inches or more to look into bump steer and roll center correction for your own safety and the safety of others ....

http://Motoiq.com/the-ultimate-guid...l-in-the-geometry-part-one-the-roll-center/3/


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

brian v said:


> Is it driven on the highways ?


lol yea at 80mph but not going through corners at those speeds i have the eibach kit works just fine no other parts needed


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

HBCRUZE2017 said:


> lol yea at 80mph but not going through corners at those speeds i have the eibach kit works just fine no other parts needed


 Did You know that GM sells a 1LE suspension package for the SS ? 
It comes with extended length ball joint control arms .


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

brian v said:


> Did You know that GM sells a 1LE suspension package for the SS ?
> It comes with extended length ball joint control arms .


yup they sell a ton of oem parts for it

i have custom hyperco lowering springs and afe power swaybars and oem gm strutbar and powergrid endlinks


----------



## froyofanatic (Jul 16, 2018)

HBCRUZE2017 said:


> lol its a cruze if it was a faster more hp car like a cobalt ss it may be more important but doubt anyone is performance driving their cruze cept in a canyon maybe


Easily the worst excuse I've ever seen for knowingly messing up their suspension geometry.

Beyond what was posted, when lowering the car you need to be aware of the spring rates--for any drop there needs to be a commesurate increase in stiffness or you'll be hitting the bump stops far too often. I bought an old BMW that came on some Eibachs that dropped the car 1.5" and it would just roll over and rest on the bump stops in the shock. The geometry was all off too, as the car was designed to sit 5.5" off the pavement, and gets weird camber changes when the swingarms are moving outside their intended range of motion. 

I wouldn't fit lowering springs unless I knew about the specific spring rates on those springs and on the stock springs. The OEM package was designed by Chevy engineers specifically for this car so you can be assured it's designed to work with the suspension as it is.


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

froyofanatic said:


> Easily the worst excuse I've ever seen for knowingly messing up their suspension geometry.
> 
> Beyond what was posted, when lowering the car you need to be aware of the spring rates--for any drop there needs to be a commesurate increase in stiffness or you'll be hitting the bump stops far too often. I bought an old BMW that came on some Eibachs that dropped the car 1.5" and it would just roll over and rest on the bump stops in the shock. The geometry was all off too, as the car was designed to sit 5.5" off the pavement, and gets weird camber changes when the swingarms are moving outside their intended range of motion.
> 
> I wouldn't fit lowering springs unless I knew about the specific spring rates on those springs and on the stock springs. The OEM package was designed by Chevy engineers specifically for this car so you can be assured it's designed to work with the suspension as it is.


lol i know all the guys at eibach and they are good guys and know their ****


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

Any pictures yet????


----------

